# HF-Modul am Computer



## Windhund (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich stehe vor folgender Problematik,
Ich würde gerne das HF-Modul aus meiner Fernsteuerung ausbauen und über COM-Port an den Computer anschliessen.
Was ich für Signale in das HF-Modul schiken muss weis ich schon.
Das 1. was ich noch wissen müste ist, wie ich das HF-Modul an einen Com-Port stecker anschliessen muss, bzw welsche Andern vom HF-Modul ich an welsche Pins vom Com-Stecker löten muss (an dem HF-Modul befinden sich 3 Adern, „Masse, +8V und Signal“)
Das 2. Problem ist zugleich das Größte, ich bin schon seid ca. 2 wochen auf der suche wie ich in C  die Signale über den COM-port sende und finde leider nichts was ich auch nur annähernd verstehen würde.
Es geht eigentlich ganz einfach darum auf der Signal Ader 1,7ms Signal zu haben und dan wieder 0,3ms pause
Wenn jemand ein Tutorial hat das einfach zu verstehen und vielleicht sogar Deutsch ist aber ich C++ können müsste, würde mich auch in C++ einarbeiten, daran solls nicht scheitern.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## PC Heini (9. Februar 2009)

Grüss Dich

Guck mal; http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2139
http://www.elektrikforen.de/elektronik-allgemein/3086-rc-modell-bern-pc-fernsteuern.html
http://www.rcforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=63654

Ist es sowas, was Du suchst?


----------



## Windhund (9. Februar 2009)

nein, leider nicht
trozdem danke

Ich suche eingentlich nach einem leichtverständlichem, Deutschem Tutorial wo erklärt wird wie ich mit C oder C++ Signale über den COM-Port Sende


----------



## PC Heini (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry, mich irritierte wohl die Fernsteuerung und das HF Modul.
Was willste denn machen?
Hab hier noch was; http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/viewtopic-var-t-is-45173.html
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme158/article1806090.html

Oder liege ich wieder falsch?


----------



## Windhund (9. Februar 2009)

Der erste Link siht schon verdammt gut aus
ich denke wen ich mich da durch den code jetzt was durcharbeite dürfte ich verstehen wie das funktioniert.

beim 2. link gehts leider um Visual c++ und ich arbeite mit Linux

Ich würde gerne mit dem Computer die Signale erzeugen die normalerweise der PPM-Coder erzeugt und in das HF-Modul schicken, so das die Servos die am Empfänger angeschlossen sind darauf reagiren und dan halt die gewünschte stellung einnehmen.

wens nicht klappt werde ich nochmal posten


----------



## PC Heini (9. Februar 2009)

Hab da noch was für Linux gefunden. http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/zeigebeitrag.php?t=43199
Lies da mal die beiden letzten Beiträge.
Mein Suchbegriff in google war dieser hier; " mit C++ com port ansteuern "
Vlt findest Du noch mehr brauchbares mit diesem Suchbegriff.
Hab bis jetzt allerdings nur die ersten beiden Seiten durchgeschaut. Da gehts ja hauptsächlich ums Programmieren. 
Den Rest finden wir dann auch noch raus. Aber ich denke, in erster Linie dürfte es jetzt ums programmieren gehen. Oder?


----------



## hela (10. Februar 2009)

Windhund hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Es geht eigentlich ganz einfach darum auf der Signal Ader 1,7ms Signal zu haben und dan wieder 0,3ms pause
> ...


Hallo,
so einfach ist es m.E. nicht. Normalerweise wird über den COM-Port das RS-232-Protokoll betrieben. Wenn du aber hier PWM-Signale übertragen willst, dann kannst du dieses Protokoll überhaupt nicht gebrauchen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre dazu die Handshake-Signale zu nutzen (bzw. mißbrauchen). Ob das funktioniert, das weiß ich jetzt freilich auch nicht.

Sieh dir am besten mal diese Seite an, damit klar wird welche "Signal Ader" du betreiben musst. Ganz unten auf dieser Seite gibt es den Link "Ports benutzen (GCC)". Hier findest du vielleicht auch den Zugang zu einem C-Programm.


----------



## Windhund (10. Februar 2009)

WOW, danke

Das sind jetzt mal echt hilfreiche links

Werde mich da in den nächsten Tagen mal durchlesen und gugen ob das so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle.

ich denke die unbekanten sachen lassen sich googlen

danke das ihr mir so gut weitegeholfen habt


----------

